# Supers



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

On our main flow they can draw out new foundation and fill it in lees than a week. They can fill up drawn foundation in even less time.


----------



## alexlloyd (Jun 7, 2009)

My best is 5 days on drawn comb for a full height 10 frame super.


----------

